# Two more turkeys and a ham



## LarryWolfe (Oct 30, 2005)

Two more birds and my first ham.  I messed up the ham from the get go.  When I scored it, I only did it in one direction.  I got side tracked and forgot to make the slices in the opposing direction.  I haven't sliced it yet, but will post sliced pic's later.


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 30, 2005)

The birds and ham look mighty good to me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's some sliced pic's.  I'm eating a ham sandwich right now and this is incredible!!  Way better than I thought it would!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

Good job buddy.
You are the turkey (and now ham) man. =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 30, 2005)

So Larry, tell me, what do you use the kitchen for now? Washing dishes?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 31, 2005)

Gotta try one of those hams...it looked too good!! :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice looking stuff Larry.  Twice smoked ham is a treat.  In fact Smoke and Spice has a pretty tasty rendition.  I like to glaze with Danny's glaze with a healthy shot of maple syurp added.   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2005)

Greg the ham, ugly as it was turned out fantastic.  Great flavor, very tender and moist!  I'll definitely be doing more in the future!


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 31, 2005)

Dang Larry... who eats all this stuff you keep fixin... ?  That stuff sho do look good.

Gary


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 31, 2005)

Larry, what kind of ham was it? Raw or cured?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

I usually only think about hams from now till the holidays, but they are so incredibly good on the smoker.  Make sure you get a cured ham, not the fresh ham, but it can be either ready to cook or ready to eat.  Soooooo gooooooooodd.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2005)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Dang Larry... who eats all this stuff you keep fixin... ?  That stuff sho do look good.
> 
> Gary



Gary all the turkeys are for folks at work, the ham was for me.  Most of the stuff I've been cooking lately are to fill orders for people at work.  



			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry, what kind of ham was it? Raw or cured?



Scotty, it was a "ready cook" Smithfield brand ham.  I scored it, studded with cloves and basted it with a "Honey Glaze".  I cooked it to 140*.  The only thing I'll do different next time, is to baste later in the cook.  I wasn't really happy with the "look" of the ham but half of that was because I forgot to finish scoring it.  Other than that, it was a huge success.  I was very skeptical about smoking a ham that was already smoked.  But now I would definitely recommend doing one to anyone who hasn't tried one.


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 31, 2005)

I know the feeling Larry.  When people get a taste of the magic we make.. you get so you almost have to beat them off with a stick  :badpoke:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

Gary, since you are in ham heaven, have you got a glaze recipe you'd care to share?  Bill's looked a little scary to me.


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry Cap... I don't usually glaze a ham... I am more of a country ham kinda guy.  I like that salty ham as opposed to sweet ham.


----------



## Finney (Oct 31, 2005)

They're all salty.  LOL  I know what you mean though.
Having lived in Smithfield, VA (Ham Capital of the World) for six years... I do like a Country Ham.  But even better.... a Smithfield Ham.  There is some difference. 8-[


----------

